# FreeBSD on DragonBoard 410c (or similar)?



## ompadu (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello,

I'm looking for a higher (than R-Pi) powered devboard to do some tinkering with FreeBSD. I have set my eyes currently on the DragonBoard 410 (or 810 if money allows).

Do any of you have experience with these? Or any ARM-based devboards that come (somewhat) close to the performance expected of a PC that you might recommend?

Thank you

Edit: Rephrased a bit. Words are hard when tiered.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't think any of the Arm devboards have anything near the performance of an Intel/AMD chip.
Gigabit ethernet on Arm means 500-600Mb/s in the best case scenario.

I would say the MinnowBoardMax Turbot and PCengines APU2/3 are the fastest FreeBSD supported GPIO boards and are built for business not learning.

Turbot is a little quirky but small.
https://store.netgate.com/Turbot.aspx

I am really enjoying the coreboot based APU3.
https://pcengines.ch/apu2.htm


----------



## ompadu (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you, I'll look into both.

Meanwhile I found the Tegra Jetson TK1 that seems to be worked on. I'm attracted to it because it has a capable GPU and one of the targets is real time rendering. But Tegra seems to be more power hungry than the Snapdragons and portability is also a target.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 18, 2017)

I have 2 of the Tegra TK1. They have a complete Ubuntu development environment shipping with a Open Computer Vision focus.
One of the more polished Arm boards. The MiniPCIe slot actually works and supported an Atheros module.
I would call it industrial grade. Size is large at NanoITX factor 4"x4".

I believe Gonzo got this working but I never tried.
https://kernelnomicon.org/?p=628


----------



## ompadu (Jun 18, 2017)

Unfortunately I haven't found any seller that would ship the TK1 to Romania but it seems that this is the development board closest to my needs. I'll keep an eye out for it. Maybe ship it to one of my friends abroad. The upcoming Tegra Xavier also looks dope (scroll to the bottom of the article for a comparison table).

The Nintendo Switch is using both Tegra and FreeBSD. Is anyone aware if Nintendo has pushed any code upstream?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 18, 2017)

I know there is Tegra124 files in the source /src/sys/arm directory now. I am unsure how to build it.

Dunno about Nintendo. I doubt it as these type companies probably use it _because_ of the liberal license.


----------

